# Grand'Nanny Came To Farmsit



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

My Mom farm-sat for us while on vacation and fell in love with the cuties!

I thought it would be fun to share the love! Banjo is a kissy boy! SMOOCH!


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Lol so adorable! The second pic it looks like he's thinking about eating her coat zipper!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like she enjoyed herself!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Your mom is so cute....and so are the goats


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Aw those pictures are so sweet!


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Banjo is my talented goat, he can zip and unzip zippers!  Mom thought it was too funny he was playing with her zipper and then gave her kisses.


----------



## Justice-Kidds (May 2, 2013)

This put a smile on my face


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

I suppose you guys want a kiss too!! He he


----------



## crazygoats (Aug 10, 2013)

How cute


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , she really is enjoying them , isn't she  What awesome pictures !
It just brings a smile to your face watching someone ( especially Mom ) enjoying the goats , cherish those pictures . 
Gotta love those zippers too , lol A few of mine love to play with them too , lol
Zip up , zip down , zip up , zip down , lol ( X ten thousand ) :laugh:


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm super happy they got such great care and love. Anyone can throw food at them, I prefer a farm sitter who will enjoy them too!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

TwistedKat said:


> I'm super happy they got such great care and love. Anyone can throw food at them, I prefer a farm sitter who will enjoy them too!


I totally agree ! They can definitely tell the difference between someone who cares and loves them verses someone who tosses food out and fills water buckets and walks away. Funny how goats know who to spend time with and who to totally ignore ! We had a small group of people come to see the puppies and they showed interest in the goats so my husband walked them up to the barn. I was in the paddock straightening up and the girls were milling about me. When they saw the people coming , for some reason , they all ran into the barn ! I was surprised , but I found out why a couple of minutes later.
These people complained about the smell , the poop , the funny looking goats with no ears and so on&#8230;.Needless to say , they didn't get a puppy either , just a escort to the gate :roll eyes:


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Wow, they must think animals are like dolls; they never stink, poop or misbehave and you don't have to play with them until you want to. 

Its true though, my goats are the same way, they know who cares and who's just a poser! hehe We have a friend that visits occasionally and he immediately starts talking to the goats like they are handicapped and starts vigorously patting their heads, they HATE it! LOL


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

TwistedKat said:


> Banjo is my talented goat, he can zip and unzip zippers!  Mom thought it was too funny he was playing with her zipper and then gave her kisses.


My goat does that all the time! It's funny, I'll sarcastically scold him so then he zips it back up! Haha!
Cute pictures!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe Banjo!! How precious!


----------

